# QVC shopping tonite anyone?



## farewell_goodbye2u (Aug 22, 2008)

So, I was flipping throught the channels tonight when something caught my attention. Spirirt Halloween on the QVC shopping channel! I never watch nor do I order from QVC but I spent an hour watching and didn't leave my couch one time. lol. They had some really awesome stuff and for good prices too. My favorite was the "Crawling Zombies" they had. They were 5' long and looked very realisitic. Their eyes lit up and their heads turned as they crawled back and forth towards you. It was truly a great deal for $84.99 but I unfortunately spent quite a bit on Halloween the past few days in local stores and had to pass the zombies up for now. I do plan to go to the QVC website and order one soon though. So how many of you guys saw this and made orders?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I tuned in just to see the end of it. I was sorry I missed it. Any chance they'll have it on again?


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I just checked qvc.com and searched under halloween. It looks like you can buy most of the items online - including the crawling zombie.


----------



## farewell_goodbye2u (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes you can purchase it online but I think the online price is quite a bot more compared to the "Call Now and order" option. I love how they do that. lol


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I missed the show but purchased the tombstone lifter.I should buy the zombie it is a good price.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I saw that! That zombie looked like a lot of fun. They had some kind spook that lifted up it's tombstone but i could not get a good look at it. did you see that?


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Eeeekim, I saw the tombstone guy at Spirit last night. He wasn't anything special IMO. He's on the Spirit website too


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

haha i ordered a mask last year XD


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I love the QVC halloween item show, i hope i dont miss it this year. As far as the spirit tombstone lifter prop, i wasnt too impressed with it. I looked it over very well and wasnt very happy with the construction of it. I guess it's not too bad for the price but i am just so picky now that i build my own props.
The stuff in the stores has got to be pretty darn good or i am just not interested any more.


----------



## Northrad (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah I just saw that at the Spirit Store. To be honest I was not impressed with it in person. 

The sound was very tinny' and speaker breaks up although it was shrill too loud (no mid range in the sound and of course zero bass) and you can hear the plastic motor piece turning inside almost sound like plastic gears grinding. The store just opened so I know that prop was new. I don't think it would last longer than one Halloween night. The scale was also kinda too small and the tombstone was cheesy.

FYI
I also noticed this year's Blucky's are painted with brownish instead of black airbrush paint. It actually looks better and more like a skelton if you can believe that.


----------

